# P0597 - '13 Cruze LS - what should I know



## cruzer ls (Oct 30, 2013)

My 2012 LS had a water leak by thermostat housing, replaced both thermostat and housing. If It is a plastic housing, replace with metal one. It was fixed under warranty at 26862 miles.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

P0597 Thermostat Heater Ctrl Circ/Open

As you have an electrically controlled thermostat, try checking to make sure the connector is plugged into the thermostat securely.

If so than you most likely have a failed thermostat. As for whether they fail open or closed I am not sure.


----------

